# Missing Stats for NPC in "Always on Time"



## ltclnlbrain (Jun 24, 2012)

I started running "Always on Time" for my group today, and as always with Zeitgeist, it's been a blast so far. However, the stats for one of the NPCs seems to be omitted from both the 4E and Pathfinder versions of the adventure. Specifically, the stats for Cardiff Hengehill. I find it especially odd since in the Pathfinder version, it references him possessing an _amulet of the impeccable spy_. Could we get his stats posted to the messageboard here, perhaps?

Other than that, keep up the great work!


----------



## Falkus (Jun 24, 2012)

The stats for the allied passenger that's supposed to be in Appendix 1 are also missing.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 24, 2012)

Hm. Cardiff isn't intended to be a combatant. His stats would be weenie. I admit, it's a bit of a snafu that we gave him an item -- something intended potentially for PCs -- but then didn't create any sort of situation where he's likely to give it to them or lose it.

Allied Passengers . . . ah yes. We've already updated the files once, so that probably won't make it into a revision, but you should be able to use 'allied officer' stats, which I think appear in adventure 2.


----------



## ltclnlbrain (Jun 24, 2012)

Alright, if the PCs do force a confrontation with him, I'll just make him an expert with Skill Focus (Bluff) and (Disguise).


----------



## gideonpepys (Jun 24, 2012)

Let us know how the adventure goes.  It would be great to hear of any pitfalls you encounter, or advice you have on running the adventure.


----------



## ltclnlbrain (Jun 25, 2012)

gideonpepys said:


> Let us know how the adventure goes.  It would be great to hear of any pitfalls you encounter, or advice you have on running the adventure.



Sure thing. I'll post it in a separate thread so as to not muddle things here.


----------

